# Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen:-)



## Muffelchen (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichbauer 

Wir sind neu hier und würden natürlich auch gerne unseren Teich vorstellen 
Er wurde am 14.05.2011 erbaut. Vorher waren zwei kleine Plastikbecken an seinem Platz.

Er ist 
5m x 2 m groß
Die tiefste Stelle 130 cm  am Wasserfall ca. 60 cm Pflanzzone ca 30 cm

Folgende Technik haben wir am laufen:
Filter Tetra  Pond PF 10000
Pumpe Tetra Pond CPX 9000
UV Algenklärer 36 W

Fischbesatz:

3 Koi noch winzig klein 
9 Goldfische ( noch vom Vorbesitzer)
4 Karpfen ( ebenfalls vom Vorbesitzer)

Der Bachlauf wird dieses Wochenende nochmal neu gestalltet und kommt näher am Wasserfall raus.

Über Ideen, Anregungen, aber auch Kritik würden wir uns freuen.

Wenn jemand Ideen hat, wir ich hier am besten Pflanzen unterbekomme, immer her damit.
Irgendwie fehlen mir hier noch ein paar Ideen 

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Claudia,
:willkommen
Der linke Rand (wenn man auf den Wasserfall blickt, zwischen dem Topf und dem Wasserfall) ruft ja geradezu nach Pflanzen...

Nur die Beschaffenheit ist auf den Fotos nicht gut zu erkennen... aber mit etwas Geschick dürfte man dort gut ein paar Pflanzen unterbringen können.
ggf. etwas Vlies oder Ufermatte, um den Wurzeln halt zu bieten.


----------



## Muffelchen (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Andreas,

vielen dank für die rasche Antwort.
Die Seiten des Teiches sind mit Steinen ausgelegt auf der Teichfolie. Auf der linken Seite wo du sagtest da kommen ebenfalls noch Steine drauf und in diese möchte dann auch noch pflanzen setzen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das reicht um das Algenwachstum zu veringern?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



Muffelchen schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das reicht um das Algenwachstum zu veringern?


Das wird Dir keiner "auf's Blaue" garantieren können...
Da in der Ecke der Zulauf ist, werden Nährstoffhungrige Pflanzen sicher hilfreich sein.


----------



## Mulmig (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Claudia,

herzlich willkommen!!!
Bei Euerm Teich fällt mir der Satz "Raum ist in der kleinsten Hütte" ein: das ist ja doll, wie Ihr den Raum zwischen Haus- und Heckenwand für den Teich genutzt habt.
Wie schon gesagt wurde: jetzt mit Pflanzen und Randgestaltung Struktur reinbringen, daß es einen optisch nicht so unter den Wasserfall in die Grotte zieht...obwohl, das hat 'was....:smoki

Es gibt hier tolle Randgestaltungstricks von @karsten, ich schau mal, ob ich den link für Dich finde. Der Mann hat richtig Ahnung...
Bis später,
Anna

Ps: hier ist der Link: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


----------



## thor steinar (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Claudia,
:willkommen
ist ein schöner teich den ihr da habt. 
Aber raum für pflanzen habt ihr ja nicht mehr wirklich. Vielleicht, wie andreas schon sagte, hinten beim wasserfall.
Ansonsten wäre es vielleicht noch ne überlegung wert , auf bild 3, den kies links neben dem pflanzkübel nochmal runter. Und über die länge und einer breite von 15cm und einer tiefe von 5-10 cm noch eine kleine schmale flachwasserzone einzurichten, Wenn die teichfolie dafür noch ausreicht.

lg steinar

Und eines noch, denkt daran auch pflanzen einzusetzen die einen hohen nährstoff bedarf haben, ist ganz nützlich. Denn umso weniger nährstoffe frei im teich sind, umso weniger 
nährstoffe sind dann für die algen da.

lg


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Claudia,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis 

Schicker Teich 
Aber eins stößt mir da auf, wer mag den da noch die Hecke schneiden, da ist ja gar kein Platz mehr für ne Leiter, oder überseh ich da was????

Gruß René


----------



## Mulmig (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> :Willkommen2 bei den Teichsuchtis
> 
> ...



Au weia, das stimmt...


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Au weia, das stimmt...


Hey...technisch geht das noch... 
gibt ja so Teleskopschneider/Stangen...
Nur mit dem Auffangen des Schnittgutes wird es auf jedenfall problematisch


----------



## Mulmig (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ....
> Nur mit dem Auffangen des Schnittgutes wird es auf jedenfall problematisch



...ja,ja, ich habe auch so eine Hecke: da kommen ganz schöne Massen zusammen - das stresst ja schon auf festem Boden.....
@muffelchen ist auf Tauchstation und grübelt...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## grille (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Guten Morgen!
Erstmals herzlich Willkommen.
Euer Teich ist richtig toll geworden.Den Platz optimal ausgenützt.Das mit der Hecke dürfte problematisch werden.Den Teich stückchenweise abdecken wird wahrscheinlich nach der Bepflanzung an den Rändern auch nicht mehr gut gehen?Eventuell Plane quer drüberspannen,zum Auffangen der Ästchen?
Habe auch so an den Rand gebaut,zwischen Mauer und Weinstock.Trauben ernten ist jetzt wie ein Seiltanz.
Hoffe du findest eine gute Lösung.
LG grille


----------



## Muffelchen (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Lach, das mit der Hecke schneiden habe ich mir schlimmer vorgstellt.
Sie wurde vor ca 2 Wochen geschnitten mit Verlängerung für die Heckenschere
das ging recht gut.
Der Schnitt im Teich hat sich super in Grenzen gehalten.
Hab direkt abgekechert und alles war wieder gut


----------



## Muffelchen (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> herzlich willkommen!!!
> Bei Euerm Teich fällt mir der Satz "Raum ist in der kleinsten Hütte" ein: das ist ja doll, wie Ihr den Raum zwischen Haus- und Heckenwand für den Teich genutzt habt.
> ...



Hallo Mulmig,

vielen Dank für den Link, da sind gute Ideen dabei


----------



## Muffelchen (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*



thor steinar schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> :willkommen
> ist ein schöner teich den ihr da habt.
> Aber raum für pflanzen habt ihr ja nicht mehr wirklich. Vielleicht, wie andreas schon sagte, hinten beim wasserfall.
> ...



Hallo Steinar,

das Wasser im Teich kommt ein bisschen höher so das ich auf der Seite quasi auch noch eine Pflanzone habe.
Heute werden wir den Bachlauf nochmal neu bauen und dann werden auch die Seiten fertig
gestellt. Habe gestern noch ein paar Pflanzen gekauft, diese werden dann dort hinein kommen. Ich hoffe es klappt alles so wie ich es mir vorstelle. 

Liebe Grüße
Claudia


----------



## thor steinar (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Na das wird schon, sieht doch bis jetzt auch alles super aus 
wenn die seiten dann auch noch bepflanzt sind und hinten beim wasserfall noch ein paar hinkommen ist doch alles wunderbar 
ach und nicht vergessen wenn der bachlauf fertig ist bitte foto foto foto


----------



## Muffelchen (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Der Umbau ist vollbracht ....puuuuh
Ich denke mal von der Randgestalltung  ist er doch recht gut geworden.
Jetzt müssen die Pflanzen nur noch wachsen 

Der Bachlauf ist ebenfalls umgebaut, nun sieht man auch das dort einer ist 
Hier fehlen jetzt noch Pflanzen um das ganze ein bisschen besser zu gestalten.

Was sagt Ihr dazu??? Neugierig fragt


----------



## grille (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo!

Ich finde er sieht schon sehr gut aus.Die Gestaktung ist gelungen.
Schön,dass es mit dem Schneiden der Hecke so gut geklappt hat.Gratuliere.
LG grille


----------



## Mulmig (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo, frohe Pfingsten!

Das ist ja toll geworden. Wenn jetzt alles eingewachsen ist, wird das ein schöner Meditationsplatz.
Und da sind ja doch noch einige Fuß breit links und rechts, das sieht man jetzt erst richtig.
Ich hätte noch folgenden Vorschlag: man könnte den großen Engel mit dem Bambus im Topf austauschen: der Engel hätte schönen optischen Halt vor der grünen Hecke und das hohe Grün lockert die weiße Hauswand....könnt Ihr ja mal ausprobieren.1

Schönen Tag noch,
Anna


----------



## Muffelchen (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Anna,

super Idee den Engel und den Bambus zu tauschen, das haben wir eben gemacht.
Sieht super aus!!!! Danke für den Tip


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

....freut mich...

Bild vielleicht?

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wir möchten unseren Teich ebenfalls gerne vorstellen*

Hallo Claudia,

da habt ihr echt einen wunderschönen kleinen Teich angelegt, sehr schön!
Vielleicht kannst Du ja hin und wieder Bilder im Jahresverlauf einstellen?  

lG & :willkommen im Forum!

Daniel


----------

